# Frog on NAAC website



## greg3509 (May 13, 2007)

Help me with this frogs id please, both latin and common names if possible. The frog is located on the NAAC website when you go to the sale and vendor page. I think its black and yellow(Im color blind as hell, so the black could be a dark blue) Also, is this usually for sale or being breed in the U.S.

TKS 

Greg


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

It's a Harlequin Toad, Atelopus spumarious. Used to be imported in decent numbers, never bred well (if at all), not really available anymore.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

It's dark brown/black and yellow (the pic makes it look bluish), and that particular animal is actually what is now being called _Atelopus hoogmoedi_ I believe, true _Atelopus spumarius _is not found on the Guyana Shield, being limited to the Andes. Only a few captive breedings occured (toadlets were not successfully raised) and I don't believe there are any females in captivity anymore. Future importations are not looking good, and these animals have not been imported for several years. I believe the pictured animal is likely from the ABG stock they still have males of. A very cool tiny little toad, but don't hold your breath on them.


----------

